# car audio equitment



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

where is a good website to buy quaility car audio hu, components, subs and amps. thanx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

www.onlinecarstereo.com
www.ikesound.com
www.woofersetc.com
www.thezeb.com
www.partsexpress.com
www.madisound.com
www.acoustic-visions.com
www.speedsound.com
www.usacaraudio.com
www.etronics.com
www.cbrstereo.com
www.acaraudio.com
www.bestpriceaudiovideo.com
www.millionbuy.com
www.edesignaudio.com
www.respl.com
www.ebay.com
www.indoaudio.com
www.nuera-acoustic.ca


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

And for wiring:

www.darvex.com
www.weldingsupply.com
www.knukonceptz.com
http://stores.ebay.com/The-Stereo-Direct_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=davetheham&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

www.sounddomain.com is a good place to buy stuff from, but first check other websites for lower prices since sounddomain matches the price with 105% guarantee thing.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.crutchfield.com 

http://www.tweeter.com 

They are the only online guys I have not had a problem with. I have with SoundDomain. I reccomend buying from an authorized dealer in person, that is the way to ensure you don't get screwed.


----------

